# MI MANCA IL BRIVIDO.....



## Old libertà di scelta (29 Luglio 2009)

So che mi fulminerete per quanto sto per scrivere! 
Senza di lui mi annoio! Non sono pentita di aver chiuso anzi! eppure mi manca il brivido di quei momenti proibiti, il suo modo (fasullo) di farmi sentire sexy, l'eccitazione degli incontri clandestini e dei momenti rubati! 
Forse è per questo che si diventa traditori seriali, il tradimento, come tutte le droghe, crea emozioni sintetiche dalle quali si finisce per essere dipendenti?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> So che mi fulminerete per quanto sto per scrivere!
> Senza di lui mi annoio! Non sono pentita di aver chiuso anzi! eppure mi manca il brivido di quei momenti proibiti, il suo modo (fasullo) di farmi sentire sexy, l'eccitazione degli incontri clandestini e dei momenti rubati!
> Forse è per questo che si diventa traditori seriali, il tradimento, come tutte le droghe, crea emozioni sintetiche dalle quali si finisce per essere dipendenti?


Mah...che ne dici...se ti organizzo una gang...con i fiocchi???
Poi sarai felice...te lo garantisco...ste cose io le so...fidati


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

mettiti in mutande dentro ad una cella frigorifera


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mettiti in mutande dentro ad una cella frigorifera


Questo assolutamente sì! Ma non posso fare a meno di chiedermi se ho qualcosa che non va?!? Sono stata una moglie fedele per 20 anni. Mai un pensiero "indegno", mai una tentazione!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Questo assolutamente sì! Ma non posso fare a meno di chiedermi se ho qualcosa che non va?!? Sono stata una moglie fedele per 20 anni. Mai un pensiero "indegno", mai una tentazione!


sei una donna normale con desideri e tentazioni come tutte.
La differenza sta solo nel gestirle o abbandonarcisi senza valutare conseguenze e altro.


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> So che mi fulminerete per quanto sto per scrivere!
> Senza di lui mi annoio! Non sono pentita di aver chiuso anzi! eppure mi manca il brivido di quei momenti proibiti, il suo modo (fasullo) di farmi sentire sexy, l'eccitazione degli incontri clandestini e dei momenti rubati!
> Forse è per questo che si diventa traditori seriali, il tradimento, come tutte le droghe, crea emozioni sintetiche dalle quali si finisce per essere dipendenti?



Io fossi in te comincerei a pensare che questa sensazione di "mancanza di qualcosa" non passerà mai completamente... è la condanna dei traditori che hanno trovato la loro redenzione, portarsi dietro questo fardello.

Quindi... si, pure a me mancano quei momenti. Delle vere e proprie fantasie erotiche ad occhi aperti, perchè negarlo.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> So che mi fulminerete per quanto sto per scrivere!
> Senza di lui mi annoio! Non sono pentita di aver chiuso anzi! eppure mi manca il brivido di quei momenti proibiti, il suo modo (fasullo) di farmi sentire sexy, l'eccitazione degli incontri clandestini e dei momenti rubati!
> Forse è per questo che si diventa traditori seriali, il tradimento, come tutte le droghe, crea emozioni sintetiche dalle quali si finisce per essere dipendenti?


 
dipendenti no ..... continuamente tentati si 

la tentazione c'è sempre, anche se può esserci altro .... in cui investire senza risultati immediati 

io sto provando quest'alternativa,l per il resto c'è sempre tempo, anzi si è sempre in tempo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> So che mi fulminerete per quanto sto per scrivere!
> Senza di lui mi annoio! Non sono pentita di aver chiuso anzi! eppure mi manca il brivido di quei momenti proibiti, il suo modo (fasullo) di farmi sentire sexy, l'eccitazione degli incontri clandestini e dei momenti rubati!
> Forse è per questo che si diventa traditori seriali, il tradimento, come tutte le droghe, crea emozioni sintetiche dalle quali si finisce per essere dipendenti?


 Potresti provare alternative:

parapendio
taccheggio
esibizionismo
scoprire di essere tradita
 

Oppure  trovare emozioni nella realtà.
Ad esempio le scoperte di tuo figlio.


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> dipendenti no ..... continuamente tentati si
> 
> la tentazione c'è sempre, anche se può esserci altro .... in cui investire senza risultati immediati
> 
> io sto provando quest'alternativa,l per il resto c'è sempre tempo, anzi si è sempre in tempo



Il problema è che il traditore ha già superato quel limite della tentazione ed è passato ai fatti. Sà cosa c'è oltre quella linea immaginaria e non può più farne a meno.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potresti provare alternative:
> 
> *parapendio*
> *taccheggio*
> ...


----------



## Old ellina69 (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che il traditore ha già superato quel limite della tentazione ed è passato ai fatti. Sà cosa c'è oltre quella linea immaginaria e non può più farne a meno.


 ma no, dai! E che è, una droga?!? e il povero consorte solo il metadone?


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potresti provare alternative:
> 
> parapendio
> taccheggio
> ...


Le emozioni della vita quotidiana, dalla bellezza di un tramonto agli occhi dei tuoi figli sono altro ed hanno poco a che vedere con il brivido del proibito.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che il traditore ha già superato quel limite della tentazione ed è passato ai fatti. Sà cosa c'è oltre quella linea immaginaria e non può più farne a meno.


 
anche io lo so come lo so per le droghe e tutto ciò che può dar un piacere-dipendente

sta a te decidere, tutto li ! 

la tentazione è ogni secondo che viviamo, io ho provato uno e l'altro, ora proverei a viver una storia mettendo qualche paletto al vizio

provare no ? 

tradire è facile cacchio, molto facile, troppo ....


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (29 Luglio 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma no, dai! E che è, una droga?!? e il povero consorte solo il metadone?








  Valium?


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> ma no, dai! E che è, una droga?!? e il povero consorte solo il metadone?


Non spaventarti per questa mia cinica risposta Ellina, ma per me è la verità. Io ho capito che difficilmente mi toglierò dalla testa i "lati positivi" del tradimento (l'emozione e l'eccitazione su tutto), sono sempre tentato dal riprovarlo, seppur sinceramente pentito e disgustato da ciò che ho fatto.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non spaventarti per questa mia cinica risposta Ellina, ma per me è la verità. Io ho capito che difficilmente mi toglierò dalla testa i "lati positivi" del tradimento (l'emozione e l'eccitazione su tutto), sono sempre tentato dal riprovarlo, seppur sinceramente pentito e disgustato da ciò che ho fatto.


 
si però valutando bene io non è che mi abbia insegnato molto anzi ...... 

hai il controllo perchè sei falso in ogni tuo gesto 

ti piace la condizione ma chi quando hai tradito ti ha dato quello che cercavi veramente ? 

quando tradivo tornavo a casa con un vuoto dentro che era devastante


----------



## Old ellina69 (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Le emozioni della vita quotidiana, dalla bellezza di un tramonto agli occhi dei tuoi figli sono altro ed hanno poco a che vedere con il brivido del proibito.


adesso scusatemi ...vi giuro che mai e poi mai ho fatto la parte di quella che "ha tanti dispiaceri e voi invece non sapete come siete fortunati". E' la prima volta. perchè un moto di ribellione mi viene. Ti dicono guarda quante cose belle hai nel tuo reale, nella tua quotidianità. e tu rispondi sì, ok, vero, gli occhi di mio figlio davanti ad un tramonto, ma vuoi mettere il brivido di una storia clandestina? e a una che ha una figlia che guarda ore nel vuoto, che è stata mollata come un cane di 'sti tempi sull'autostrada ...tanta ingratitudine un po' mi infastidisce. perchè va bene il cadere, va bene l'inquietudine esistenziale, va bene l'errore, va bene cercare strade personali di felicità, va bene anche il tradimento ..ma struggersi per il brivido del proibito quando si ha tutto dalla vita (perchè un figlio sano e una bella famiglia se non sono proprio tutto, alemeno al tutto assomigliano tanto) ...bhè ..scusami la franchezza ...a me sembra un po' immaturo. E irritante. Perdonatemi lo stile da cassandra, oggi gira così.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Le emozioni della vita quotidiana, dalla bellezza di un tramonto agli occhi dei tuoi figli sono altro ed hanno poco a che vedere con il brivido del proibito.


Ma sono la vera sfida della vita mia cara!


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> si però valutando bene io non è che mi abbia insegnato molto anzi ......
> 
> hai il controllo perchè sei falso in ogni tuo gesto
> 
> ...



Lungi da me infatti sostenere che i lati positivi siano più di quelli negativi, anzi.... io tornavo a casa ed avevo paura di... non so nemmeno io cosa, ero sempre in ansia e assente.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non spaventarti per questa mia cinica risposta Ellina, ma per me è la verità. Io ho capito che difficilmente mi toglierò dalla testa i "lati positivi" del tradimento (l'emozione e l'eccitazione su tutto), sono sempre tentato dal riprovarlo, seppur sinceramente pentito e disgustato da ciò che ho fatto.


Concordo. Droghe non ne ho mai provate, ho preso una volta una sbronza e devo dire che a differenza dell'alcool il sesso clandestino dopo ti fa stare solo bene! Per il resto devo dire che non ho provato ne' pentimento ne' disgusto...solo insofferenza per la mia e la sua ipocrisia!


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lungi da me infatti sostenere che i lati positivi siano più di quelli negativi, anzi.... io tornavo a casa ed avevo paura di... non so nemmeno io cosa, ero sempre in ansia e assente.


 
e mi riattivavo giusto quando acchiappavo altrove .... e vai a dimenticar tutto un 'altra volta ......

meglio fermarsi a pensare anche se non è facile guardarsi dentro e capire il perchè


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> adesso scusatemi ...vi giuro che mai e poi mai ho fatto la parte di quella che "ha tanti dispiaceri e voi invece non sapete come siete fortunati". E' la prima volta. perchè un moto di ribellione mi viene. Ti dicono guarda quante cose belle hai nel tuo reale, nella tua quotidianità. e tu rispondi sì, ok, vero, gli occhi di mio figlio davanti ad un tramonto, ma vuoi mettere il brivido di una storia clandestina? e a una che ha una figlia che guarda ore nel vuoto, che è stata mollata come un cane di 'sti tempi sull'autostrada ...tanta ingratitudine un po' mi infastidisce. perchè va bene il cadere, va bene l'inquietudine esistenziale, va bene l'errore, va bene cercare strade personali di felicità, va bene anche il tradimento ..ma struggersi per il brivido del proibito quando si ha tutto dalla vita (perchè un figlio sano e una bella famiglia se non sono proprio tutto, alemeno al tutto assomigliano tanto) ...bhè ..scusami la franchezza ...a me sembra un po' immaturo. E irritante. Perdonatemi lo stile da cassandra, oggi gira così.



Ma tu Ellina hai tutto il diritto di pensarlo. Quando penso a come sono cambiato dopo il tradimento, mi viene la nostalgia di quello che ero.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (29 Luglio 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> adesso scusatemi ...vi giuro che mai e poi mai ho fatto la parte di quella che "ha tanti dispiaceri e voi invece non sapete come siete fortunati". E' la prima volta. perchè un moto di ribellione mi viene. Ti dicono guarda quante cose belle hai nel tuo reale, nella tua quotidianità. e tu rispondi sì, ok, vero, gli occhi di mio figlio davanti ad un tramonto, ma vuoi mettere il brivido di una storia clandestina? e a una che ha una figlia che guarda ore nel vuoto, che è stata mollata come un cane di 'sti tempi sull'autostrada ...tanta ingratitudine un po' mi infastidisce. perchè va bene il cadere, va bene l'inquietudine esistenziale, va bene l'errore, va bene cercare strade personali di felicità, va bene anche il tradimento ..ma struggersi per il brivido del proibito quando si ha tutto dalla vita (perchè un figlio sano e una bella famiglia se non sono proprio tutto, alemeno al tutto assomigliano tanto) ...bhè ..scusami la franchezza ...a me sembra un po' immaturo. E irritante. Perdonatemi lo stile da cassandra, oggi gira così.


Sono d'accordo con te, infatti questa cosa non mi piace per niente. Credo che sia un po' come il brivido che prova un malfattore a compiere un'azione criminale! E' riprovevole, ma il criminale la prova comunque.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Le emozioni della vita quotidiana, dalla bellezza di un tramonto agli occhi dei tuoi figli sono altro ed hanno poco a che vedere con il brivido del proibito.


 Ben lo so!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come una vita piena è altra cosa dal bucarsi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

se avete bisogno di sesso clandestino sono a vostra disposizione....
non ho manco la tessera della lega nord


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Questo assolutamente sì! Ma non posso fare a meno di chiedermi se ho qualcosa che non va?!? Sono stata una moglie fedele per 20 anni. Mai un pensiero "indegno", mai una tentazione!


Senti: secondo me ognuno di noi ha un lato oscuro. Noi lo reprimimiamo compensandolo con le cose positive che abbiamo. Se le cose positive non ci gratificano più come un tempo, iniziamo a cercare dell'altro per soddisfarle. Per esempio: uso una roba forte...conosco una...che ha fatto il salto nel vuoto. Ha lasciato il suo ragazzo, per essere libera, di tentare di fare la escort. E le è andata bene. Dopo lo smarrimento iniziale, ha capito che questo le piace e la gratifica. 

Sa però che non potrà mai più innamorarsi di un uomo.

Mi ha detto: " Ora so come siete voi uomini". 

O stai da una parte...o dall'altra.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma tu Ellina hai tutto il diritto di pensarlo. Quando penso a come sono cambiato dopo il tradimento, mi viene la nostalgia di quello che ero.


Di quello che eri quando tradivi tua moglie?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> adesso scusatemi ...vi giuro che mai e poi mai ho fatto la parte di quella che "ha tanti dispiaceri e voi invece non sapete come siete fortunati". E' la prima volta. perchè un moto di ribellione mi viene. Ti dicono guarda quante cose belle hai nel tuo reale, nella tua quotidianità. e tu rispondi sì, ok, vero, gli occhi di mio figlio davanti ad un tramonto, ma vuoi mettere il brivido di una storia clandestina? e a una che ha una figlia che guarda ore nel vuoto, che è stata mollata come un cane di 'sti tempi sull'autostrada ...tanta ingratitudine un po' mi infastidisce. perchè va bene il cadere, va bene l'inquietudine esistenziale, va bene l'errore, va bene cercare strade personali di felicità, va bene anche il tradimento ..ma struggersi per il brivido del proibito quando si ha tutto dalla vita (perchè un figlio sano e una bella famiglia se non sono proprio tutto, alemeno al tutto assomigliano tanto) ...bhè ..scusami la franchezza ...a me sembra un po' immaturo. E irritante. Perdonatemi lo stile da cassandra, oggi gira così.

























Ogni volta che guardo i miei figli e penso a cosa la buonanima ha perso per delle porcate ...provo pena alla memoria.


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se avete bisogno di sesso clandestino sono a vostra disposizione....
> non ho manco la tessera della lega nord


L'esame di dialetto lo devi fare comunque..non ci scappi caro!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potresti provare alternative:
> 
> parapendio
> taccheggio
> ...



troppo giusta...! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ho riso di gusto  .....

Aggiungerei .... menare su un ring.......e' adrenalina pura.....


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Senti: secondo me ognuno di noi ha un lato oscuro. Noi lo reprimimiamo compensandolo con le cose positive che abbiamo. Se le cose positive non ci gratificano più come un tempo, iniziamo a cercare dell'altro per soddisfarle. Per esempio: uso una roba forte...conosco una...che ha fatto il salto nel vuoto. Ha lasciato il suo ragazzo, per essere libera, di tentare di fare la escort. E le è andata bene. Dopo lo smarrimento iniziale, ha capito che questo le piace e la gratifica.
> 
> Sa però che non potrà mai più innamorarsi di un uomo.
> 
> ...


Io lo reprimo cucinando a raffica, i miei vicini cominciano ad adorarni!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> L'esame di dialetto lo devi fare comunque..non ci scappi caro!


Pfui...se lui è romagnolo...gli faccio scuola di veneto...finchè vuole...troppo forti i romagnoli...simpaticissimi!!! E nel lavoro ottimi collaboratori.


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Di quello che eri quando tradivi tua moglie?



No no, prima di tradirla.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> L'esame di dialetto lo devi fare comunque..non ci scappi caro!


 ecchecazzo
conosco solo il mio di dialetto(romagnolo)
tornando in topic
e' normale pensare sempre a un qualcosa di bello che e' passato
io 3 anni fa ebbi una relazione di qualche mese con una sposata piu grande di me di una 15ina d'anni......finito tutto siamo rimasti in buoni rapporti tant'e che ci vediamo ogni tanto x un caffe.
ebbene di recente lei mi ha confessato che le capita spesso di pensare a quei momenti pur non essendosi pentita di aver chiuso con me (x ovvi motivi)


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Pfui...se lui è romagnolo...gli faccio scuola di veneto...finchè vuole...troppo forti i romagnoli...simpaticissimi!!! E nel lavoro ottimi collaboratori.


Vuoi mettere i lùmbard!


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Pfui...se lui è romagnolo...gli faccio scuola di veneto...finchè vuole...troppo forti i romagnoli...simpaticissimi!!! E nel lavoro ottimi collaboratori.


 ma io sciono romagnolo sciai?
lo sciapevi?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, infatti questa cosa non mi piace per niente. Credo che sia un po' come il brivido che prova un malfattore a compiere un'azione criminale! E' riprovevole, ma il criminale la prova comunque.


se ci si crogiola e sguazza però diventa un patetico recidivo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere i lùmbard!


Ma poi non hanno mai tempo per il divertimento...almeno con i romagnoli...dopo gli affari...na nottata di bagordi scappa sempre fuori...


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma poi non hanno mai tempo per il divertimento...almeno con i romagnoli...dopo gli affari...na nottata di bagordi scappa sempre fuori...


 meno male che tu ci conosci!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma io sciono romagnolo sciai?
> lo sciapevi?


L'ho capito quando ti sei detto mangiapiadine...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> meno male che tu ci conosci!


Ma io ho avuto una storia con una di Fiumana...capisci?


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ho avuto una storia con una di Fiumana...capisci?


 e' a 5 minuti da casa mia
capisci?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' a 5 minuti da casa mia
> capisci?


Ma dai....ma cosa mi dici mai...bei posti...eh???
Poi...quando vieni a lezione...ti faccio interrogare da mia moglie...e vediamo cosa capita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Poi io ho lavorato molto a San Giovanni in Marignano...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' a 5 minuti da casa mia
> capisci?


c'hai mica una sorella lì ,no?


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'hai mica una sorella lì ,no?


mo c'ha anche una sorella?
mo porti anche quella che e' tutta grazia di dio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuH8igByL9g


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mo c'ha anche una sorella?
> mo porti anche quella che e' tutta grazia di dio
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuH8igByL9g


ma tu sei vicino ad argenta?


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu sei vicino ad argenta?


 no.... io sono di forli'.....
argenta e' in provincia di ferrara.....


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no.... io sono di forli'.....
> argenta e' in provincia di ferrara.....


ah, non avevo capito niente


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mo c'ha anche una sorella?
> mo porti anche quella che e' tutta grazia di dio
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuH8igByL9g


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> adesso scusatemi ...vi giuro che mai e poi mai ho fatto la parte di quella che "ha tanti dispiaceri e voi invece non sapete come siete fortunati". E' la prima volta. perchè un moto di ribellione mi viene. Ti dicono guarda quante cose belle hai nel tuo reale, nella tua quotidianità. e tu rispondi sì, ok, vero, gli occhi di mio figlio davanti ad un tramonto, ma vuoi mettere il brivido di una storia clandestina? e a una che ha una figlia che guarda ore nel vuoto, che è stata mollata come un cane di 'sti tempi sull'autostrada ...tanta ingratitudine un po' mi infastidisce. perchè va bene il cadere, va bene l'inquietudine esistenziale, va bene l'errore, va bene cercare strade personali di felicità, va bene anche il tradimento ..ma struggersi per il brivido del proibito quando si ha tutto dalla vita (perchè un figlio sano e una bella famiglia se non sono proprio tutto, alemeno al tutto assomigliano tanto) ...bhè ..scusami la franchezza ...a me sembra un po' immaturo. E irritante. Perdonatemi lo stile da cassandra, oggi gira così.


 mi ha sempre stupito che non ti girasse così dal giorno uno e ti ringrazio perchè certi sfoghi riportano coi piedi per terra chi spesso si allontana su nuvolette destinate a disfarsi.... 
ti abbraccio ellina, ti meriti tutto, o almeno qualcosa che ci assomigli tanto.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mo c'ha anche una sorella?
> mo porti anche quella che e' tutta grazia di dio
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuH8igByL9g


No guarda...le due cognate...guarda...se hai qualcuno a cui vuoi davvero...ma davvero male...lo portiamo da loro...

Ma...c'è...un ma...se proprio insisti...ho una nipotina vent'enne...che...sai...come...no...


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Luglio 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Questo assolutamente sì! Ma non posso fare a meno di chiedermi se ho qualcosa che non va?!? *Sono stata una moglie fedele per 20 anni. Mai un pensiero "indegno", mai una tentazione!*



Ma vent'anni fa eri giovane.
Adesso sei una donna di mezza età.
Tra poco sarai vecchia.
Tra qualche decina d'anni sarai morta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI96e1vGvpk


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ma vent'anni fa eri giovane.
> Adesso sei una donna di mezza età.
> Tra poco sarai vecchia.
> Tra qualche decina d'anni sarai morta.
> ...


amen


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No guarda...le due cognate...guarda...se hai qualcuno a cui vuoi davvero...ma davvero male...lo portiamo da loro...
> 
> Ma...c'è...un ma...se proprio insisti...ho una nipotina vent'enne...che...sai...come...no...


Mi auguro che tu abbia una buona scusa per una battuta così vomitevole.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi auguro che tu abbia una buona scusa per una battuta così vomitevole.


Scusa Persa...quanti anni hai? Tu?
Guarda che uno dei miei problemi è che comincio a uscire di testa per le ventenni...cosa credi???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Scusa Persa...quanti anni hai? Tu?
> Guarda che uno dei miei problemi è che comincio a uscire di testa per le ventenni...cosa credi???


 Vedo che non hai scuse e rincari la dose.
Che schifo.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Scusa Persa...quanti anni hai? Tu?
> *Guarda che uno dei miei problemi è che comincio a uscire di testa per le ventenni...cosa credi???*



Adesso sei un uomo di mezza età.
Tra poco sarai vecchio.
Tra qualche decina d'anni sarai morto.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI96e1vGvpk

Qui incontrerai la soluzione del tuo problema con le ventenni:

http://www.radiomaria.it/frequenze/frequenze_nazionali.php


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Adesso sei un uomo di mezza età.
> Tra poco sarai vecchio.
> Tra qualche decina d'anni sarai morto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedo che non hai scuse e rincari la dose.
> Che schifo.


Poi mettiamo che anche a mia moglie manchi...il brivido...magari per il compleanno...chiamo su il romagnolo...e glielo regalo per una notte...non sarebbe divertente??? Anzi aspetta che vado a proporglielo...un bel toretto trent'enne...

Poi mi dirà...." Oh caro...che brividi!!!"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Poi mettiamo che anche a mia moglie manchi...il brivido...magari per il compleanno...chiamo su il romagnolo...e glielo regalo per una notte...non sarebbe divertente??? Anzi aspetta che vado a proporglielo...un bel toretto trent'enne...
> 
> Poi mi dirà...." Oh caro...che brividi!!!"


 Ma fai finta di non capire?
Non c'è proprio nulla da ridere.
Forse certe schifezze ti escono senza consapevolezza ...per abitudine.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No guarda...le due cognate...guarda...se hai qualcuno a cui vuoi davvero...ma davvero male...lo portiamo da loro...
> 
> Ma...c'è...un ma...se proprio insisti...ho una nipotina vent'enne...che...sai...come...no...


 La riquoto caso mai fosse sfuggito il perché della mia indignazione.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giobbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Adesso sei un uomo di mezza età.
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La riquoto caso mai fosse sfuggito il perché della mia indignazione.


 
Sembri mia madre...pensavo di farti rabbrividire...lei mi dice sempre...quando mi vieni vicino penso alle cose che fai con le donne...e mi viene tutto un brivido...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sembri mia madre...pensavo di farti rabbrividire...lei mi dice sempre...quando mi vieni vicino penso alle cose che fai con le donne...e mi viene tutto un brivido...


 Piantala a far finta che la questione sia di incontenibile virilità.
La questione è incesto.
Vergognati, va' a pensare che sia un cosa su cui si possa ridere e darsi di gomito tra maschi.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono la vera sfida della vita mia cara!


Ma quando mai!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Piantala a far finta che la questione sia di incontenibile virilità.
> La questione è incesto.
> Vergognati, va' a pensare che sia un cosa su cui si possa ridere e darsi di gomito tra maschi.


 
Incesto??? Ma che stai a dì...ma cosa cavolo capisci..tu...
Se viene Alexantro a casa mia e io gli presento la nipotina vent'enne...che incesto è??? Me lo spieghi???
Cosa capisci tu...lo sa solo...

Adesso dimmi dove trovi scritto che io voglio fare certe cose con mia nipote...tu che puntualizzi...tutto e spacchi il capello in quattro...
Dai...nemo...vanti...forza...


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non lo sapessi...
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Incesto??? Ma che stai a dì...ma cosa cavolo capisci..tu...
> Se viene Alexantro a casa mia e io gli presento la nipotina vent'enne...che incesto è??? Me lo spieghi???
> Cosa capisci tu...lo sa solo...
> 
> ...


 Offrire la nipote (anche per scherzo) assumendosi il ruolo di intermediario per la stessa e ridacchiare sulla sua avvenenza è disgustoso e incesto virtuale.
Non mi stupisca che tu non lo capisca.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Offrire la nipote (anche per scherzo) assumendosi il ruolo di intermediario per la stessa e ridacchiare sulla sua avvenenza è disgustoso e incesto virtuale.
> Non mi stupisca che tu non lo capisca.


Ok...ho capito! Meglio presentarla a te la nipotina...vedi cosa ti fa...
Sto parlando di una donna di vent'anni. Adulta e vaccinata. Una moderna...che scarica ragazzi a raffica. 

Dio...mia madre sul forum...incredibile...

Io le presento Ale. 
Poi quel che fanno o non fanno non sono affaracci miei. 

Chi ridacchia sulla sua avvenenza...
Si ridacchia sulle tette che cadono...sui culi a buchi...sulla cellulite che esonda...chi ridacchia sulla avvenenza di una vent'enne???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ho capito! Meglio presentarla a te la nipotina...vedi cosa ti fa...
> Sto parlando di una donna di vent'anni. Adulta e vaccinata. Una moderna...che scarica ragazzi a raffica.
> 
> Dio...mia madre sul forum...incredibile...
> ...


 Sei di una volgarità ripugnante.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Ultimi brividi con la nipote: " Zio fammi un favore levami dai coglioni questo qua, che continua con sta storia, non ha ancora capito che è finita". " Ok...facciamo così: andiamo a cena io e te...nel noto ristorante". Poi abbiamo fatto in modo che le amiche di lei informassero lo sfigato respinto che lei ha un altro e che adesso frequenta uno sposato, allo stesso tempo una mia amica, ha provveduto a informare mia moglie per sms..." Dai corri...stavolta...è storica...lo becchi con un'altra!"...Così arriva sto mona e fa la scenata di gelosia...e io l''ho mandato a cagare. Poi arriva mia moglie trafelata. Io la guardo e le faccio: " Cosa c'è? C'è qualche problema?"....

Mia nipote e le sue amiche ridevano come pazze...e una fa..." Avercelo un zietto mato così...avercelo"

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....che brivido...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei di una volgarità ripugnante.
































Mia mamma...è qui.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Mamma ti ricordi...quando ho tagliuzzato un giornale porno...e ho messo pagine in ogni cassetto...e nell'armadio??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ricordi che da allora non hai più avuto il coraggio di entrare in camera mia????


----------



## Old amarax (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mettiti in mutande dentro ad una cella frigorifera








   eek: bell'idea con questo caldo poi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ultimi brividi con la nipote: " Zio fammi un favore levami dai coglioni questo qua, che continua con sta storia, non ha ancora capito che è finita". " Ok...facciamo così: andiamo a cena io e te...nel noto ristorante". Poi abbiamo fatto in modo che le amiche di lei informassero lo sfigato respinto che lei ha un altro e che adesso frequenta uno sposato, allo stesso tempo una mia amica, ha provveduto a informare mia moglie per sms..." Dai corri...stavolta...è storica...lo becchi con un'altra!"...Così arriva sto mona e fa la scenata di gelosia...e io l''ho mandato a cagare. Poi arriva mia moglie trafelata. Io la guardo e le faccio: " Cosa c'è? C'è qualche problema?"....
> 
> Mia nipote e le sue amiche ridevano come pazze...e una fa..." *Avercelo un zietto *mato così...avercelo"
> 
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....che brivido...


in effetti sarebbero venuti i brividi anche a me.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti sarebbero venuti i brividi anche a me.


è bello sai vedere crescere la gioventù in maniera sana...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

io gli zietti che vogliono fare i giovincelli li prenderei a calci in chiulo


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non lo sapessi...
> E i primi acciacchi si vedono...sai???
> Ma come diceva il nonno putaniero: " Ciapaghe rento! Ciapaghe rento finchè te poi, che a 80 anni per tirare tira ancora, ma non spinge più e vivi de ricordi. Passa le bele tose da venti ani, te le strucaresti su tute, ma te te vardi allo specio...e te tiri su un sospiro!"...
> 
> ...


Te la spiego in italiano, vuoi?
se vuoi 'abbracciare' tutte le belle ragazze e continuare a guardarti allo specchio senza sputarti in un occhio le condizioni sono:
-essere single e/o avere un rapporto chiaro e aperto con la moglie/compagna per cui entrambi si fa ciò che si vuole con altri
-mostrare chiarissime le tue intenzioni a chiare lettere a coloro con cui ti intrattieni: è solo intrattenimento
-non superare il limità di età e rapporto imposto dalla decenza. 
Nello specifico si escludono dal rapporto minorenni (ma le ragazze giovani sarebbe opportuno escluderle per non farsi ridere dietro) studentesse (su cui si ha influenza) propri dipendenti.
La battuta sulla nipotina è inqualificabile e da pedofili e papponi schifosi. 
Se mio zio ti sentisse dire una cosa del genere, solo per il fatto di essere 'zio' ti tirerebbe un pugno in mezzo alla dentatura. non ti fai schifo da solo solo a pensarlo? non ce l'hai una nipote? 
Spero di non essere stata troppo criptica o ermetica.
nel caso dillo.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

a me manca il brivido di tirare qualche sano calcio in culo


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ultimi brividi con la nipote: " Zio fammi un favore levami dai coglioni questo qua, che continua con sta storia, non ha ancora capito che è finita". " Ok...facciamo così: andiamo a cena io e te...nel noto ristorante". Poi abbiamo fatto in modo che le amiche di lei informassero lo sfigato respinto che lei ha un altro e che adesso frequenta uno sposato, allo stesso tempo una mia amica, ha provveduto a informare mia moglie per sms..." Dai corri...stavolta...è storica...lo becchi con un'altra!"...Così arriva sto mona e fa la scenata di gelosia...e io l''ho mandato a cagare. Poi arriva mia moglie trafelata. Io la guardo e le faccio: " Cosa c'è? C'è qualche problema?"....
> 
> Mia nipote e le sue amiche ridevano come pazze...e una fa..." Avercelo un zietto mato così...avercelo"
> 
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....che brivido...


 io spero che tu stia scherzando.
perchè hai insultato tua moglie, tua nipote e tutte le sue amiche con poche righe e tutto insieme.
e se l'hai davvero fatto, prendendoti gioco di chi troppo ti ha evidentemente dato  (se tua moglie corre lì non le è così indifferente che tu la tradisca, no!?!?!), assecondando una ragazzina che a quell'età (la mia inclusa) ha bisogno di esempi e putni di riferimento e smetterla di fare la lolita 14enne, è ripugnante.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me manca il brivido di tirare qualche sano calcio in culo


 comincia.
ego te absolvo!


----------



## Old sperella (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potresti provare alternative:
> 
> parapendio
> taccheggio
> ...


----------



## Old sperella (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che il traditore ha già superato quel limite della tentazione ed è passato ai fatti. Sà cosa c'è oltre quella linea immaginaria e non può più farne a meno.


mah . non condivido troppo .


----------



## Kid (30 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mah . non condivido troppo .



Ma forse hai ragione tu... rileggendomi, a volte mi rendo conto di essere un disilluso. Se solo sapeste quanto ero romantico e quanto credevo nelle storie da favola....


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (30 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ma vent'anni fa eri giovane.
> Adesso sei una donna di mezza età.
> Tra poco sarai vecchia.
> Tra qualche decina d'anni sarai morta.
> ...


Aleghèr, aleghèr....neh!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni volta che guardo i miei figli e penso a cosa la buonanima ha perso per delle porcate ...provo pena alla memoria.


Quoto col sangue.

Io non so se ce la faccio ad andare avanti a leggervi.
Mi è venuta una tristezza infinita mista ad un sottile senso di nausea.
Oh il brivido di calarsi le braghette di nascosto, di mandare il messaggino sul water mentre magari il consorte paga la bolletta della luce o si fa il mazzo a preparare la cena, addormentarsi accanto al solito bradipo vicino al quale vi coricate da anni mentre fantasticate sul lui/lei di turno... Tutto molto emozionante, molto tempi moderni, molto fratelli Vanzina.

Ma il rispetto per quel poveraccio che vi sta accanto, no?

Di troncare poi non se ne parla nemmeno perchè senza la figura del marito/moglie da ingannare, non esiste neanche il prurito da grattare.

mah.

Edit:
Tignosa ed insonne ho continuato nella lettura.
Probabilmente dirò addio all'eterosessualità.


----------



## Old amarax (9 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quoto col sangue.
> 
> Io non so se ce la faccio ad andare avanti a leggervi.
> Mi è venuta una *tristezza infinita mista ad un sottile senso di nausea*.
> ...


quoto, quoto, quoto...sull'addio però no... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e...il rispetto ce lo dobbiamo prendere da sole


----------



## Old stupida intergalattica (9 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ultimi brividi con la nipote: " Zio fammi un favore levami dai coglioni questo qua, che continua con sta storia, non ha ancora capito che è finita". " Ok...facciamo così: andiamo a cena io e te...nel noto ristorante". Poi abbiamo fatto in modo che le amiche di lei informassero lo sfigato respinto che lei ha un altro e che adesso frequenta uno sposato, allo stesso tempo una mia amica, ha provveduto a informare mia moglie per sms..." Dai corri...stavolta...è storica...lo becchi con un'altra!"...Così arriva sto mona e fa la scenata di gelosia...e io l''ho mandato a cagare. Poi arriva mia moglie trafelata. Io la guardo e le faccio: " Cosa c'è? C'è qualche problema?"....
> 
> Mia nipote e le sue amiche ridevano come pazze...e una fa..." Avercelo un zietto mato così...avercelo"
> 
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....che brivido...


tutte balle io ho un figlio di 20 anni e conosco bene i ragazzi e le ragazze e non sono dei coglioni analfabeti e deficenti come tu li descrivi sono molto migliori di quelle fantasie da 4 soldi da bordello per arteriosclerotici come tu le descrivi vai farti un viagra e non insultare i ragazzi  per tua informazione loro i vecchi come te non li prenderebbero nepure in considerazione


----------



## Old stupida intergalattica (9 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ultimi brividi con la nipote: " Zio fammi un favore levami dai coglioni questo qua, che continua con sta storia, non ha ancora capito che è finita". " Ok...facciamo così: andiamo a cena io e te...nel noto ristorante". Poi abbiamo fatto in modo che le amiche di lei informassero lo sfigato respinto che lei ha un altro e che adesso frequenta uno sposato, allo stesso tempo una mia amica, ha provveduto a informare mia moglie per sms..." Dai corri...stavolta...è storica...lo becchi con un'altra!"...Così arriva sto mona e fa la scenata di gelosia...e io l''ho mandato a cagare. Poi arriva mia moglie trafelata. Io la guardo e le faccio: " Cosa c'è? C'è qualche problema?"....
> 
> Mia nipote e le sue amiche ridevano come pazze...e una fa..." Avercelo un zietto mato così...avercelo"
> 
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....che brivido...


tutte balle io ho un figlio di 20 anni e conosco bene i ragazzi e le ragazze e non sono dei coglioni analfabeti e deficenti come tu li descrivi sono molto migliori di quelle fantasie da 4 soldi da bordello per arteriosclerotici come tu le descrivi vai farti un viagra e non insultare i ragazzi  per tua informazione loro i vecchi come te non li prenderebbero nepure in considerazione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> tutte balle io ho un figlio di 20 anni e conosco bene i ragazzi e le ragazze e non sono dei coglioni analfabeti e deficenti come tu li descrivi sono molto migliori di quelle fantasie da 4 soldi da bordello per arteriosclerotici come tu le descrivi vai farti un viagra e non insultare i ragazzi per tua informazione loro i vecchi come te non li prenderebbero nepure in considerazione


 Ciaoooooooooooooooooooooo
Come stai?
Cosa hai deciso?
Racconta...


----------



## Old stupida intergalattica (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciaoooooooooooooooooooooo
> Come stai?
> Cosa hai deciso?
> Racconta...


ciaoooooooooo sto così  ti racconterò 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    apiù tardi


----------



## Old sperella (9 Agosto 2009)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> tutte balle io ho un figlio di 20 anni e conosco bene i ragazzi e le ragazze e non sono dei coglioni analfabeti e deficenti come tu li descrivi sono molto migliori di quelle fantasie da 4 soldi da bordello per arteriosclerotici come tu le descrivi vai farti un viagra e non insultare i ragazzi  per tua informazione loro i vecchi come te non li prenderebbero nepure in considerazione


non ti hanno messo la punteggiatura nella tastiera ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ( scherzo eh )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> ciaoooooooooo sto così ti racconterò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old stupida intergalattica (9 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non ti hanno messo la punteggiatura nella tastiera ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ero incazzata come una bestia, quando sento sti vecchi bavosi parlare male dei ragazzi, effettivamente manca qualche virgola e puntoe virgola ma in compeso abbaimo a che fare con una naalfabeta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sorry


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> ero incazzata come una bestia, quando sento sti vecchi bavosi parlare male dei ragazzi, effettivamente manca qualche virgola e puntoe virgola ma in compeso abbaimo a che fare con una naalfabeta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa ma al di là del tono chiaramente provocatorio e stupido non vedo tutto sto parlare male dei giovani.
E poi vecchio bavoso mi pare un po' esagerato


----------



## Old sperella (9 Agosto 2009)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> ero incazzata come una bestia, quando sento sti vecchi bavosi parlare male dei ragazzi, effettivamente manca qualche virgola e puntoe virgola ma in compeso abbaimo a che fare con una naalfabeta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si capiva che eri incazzata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e io scherzavo !


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma il rispetto per quel poveraccio che vi sta accanto, no?
> *
> Di troncare poi non se ne parla nemmeno perchè senza la figura del marito/moglie da ingannare, non esiste neanche il prurito da grattare.*
> 
> ...


credo tu abbia detto una grandissima verità sulla quale sarebbe meglio non sorvolare


----------



## Verena67 (9 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che il traditore ha già superato quel limite della tentazione ed è passato ai fatti. Sà cosa c'è oltre quella linea immaginaria e non può più farne a meno.



Non concordo.

Trovo stucchevoli e vomitevoli certi istanti anche solo nel ricordo, proprio perché la realtà li ha dimostrati farlocchi.

Ma non tutti siamlo uguali, lo ammetto.


----------



## Old stupida intergalattica (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma al di là del tono chiaramente provocatorio e stupido non vedo tutto sto parlare male dei giovani.
> E poi vecchio bavoso mi pare un po' esagerato


assolutamente io questi non li prendo neppure in considerazione non ci perdo tempo bavoso? è il minimo cadavere ambulante


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2009)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> assolutamente io questi non li prendo neppure in considerazione non ci perdo tempo bavoso? è il minimo *cadavere ambulante*









povero lordpinze


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> assolutamente io questi non li prendo neppure in considerazione non ci perdo tempo bavoso? è il minimo cadavere ambulante





Anna A ha detto:


> povero lordpinze


 Beh in effetti qui siamo molto più tolleranti che nella vita.
Con certi tipi non sarei andata oltre la terza frase ...invece qui dialoghiamo.
Poi si lascia perdere anche qui.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh in effetti qui siamo molto più tolleranti che nella vita.
> Con certi tipi non sarei andata oltre la terza frase ...invece qui dialoghiamo.
> Poi si lascia perdere anche qui.


a me lordpinze è simpatico. leggermente eccentrico ma originale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me lordpinze è simpatico. leggermente eccentrico ma originale


 Sinceramente.
Se in un locale ti venisse presentato un tizio da amici e ti dicesse "Sono malato di ****. Ho avuto 68 donne. Ultimamente ho costretto la mia amante diciottenne a rapporti a tre e quattro con altre mie due amanti e credo che lei sia disperata. E te lo dico da competente perché ho tre lauree e sono psicoterapeuta..." tu staresti lì a sentirlo interessata?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> tutte balle io ho un figlio di 20 anni e conosco bene i ragazzi e le ragazze e non sono dei coglioni analfabeti e deficenti come tu li descrivi sono molto migliori di quelle fantasie da 4 soldi da bordello per arteriosclerotici come tu le descrivi vai farti un viagra e non insultare i ragazzi per tua informazione loro i vecchi come te non li prenderebbero nepure in considerazione


Ma dai cavoli...è stato solo uno scherzo...architettato insieme...finito in 4 risate...dove io ho parlato male dei vent'enni??? Maria santissima...stai calma...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai cavoli...è stato solo uno scherzo...architettato insieme...finito in 4 risate...dove io ho parlato male dei vent'enni??? Maria santissima...stai calma...


 Sei già stato sanzionato.
Lascia perdere.
Evidentemente non ti sappiamo capire.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei già stato sanzionato.
> Lascia perdere.
> Evidentemente non ti sappiamo capire.


Non è che forse...esistano un po' troppe vent'enni a sto mondo, che perdono la testa per i mariti quarant'enni???
Non è per caso che le quarantacinquenni si vedano spiazzate da queste vent'enni? Che non sono affatto stupide? Ma consapevoli? Moderne, emancipate, che non credono a 4 lusinghe? Che non si lasciano comprare da 4 paroline dolci, ma vadono subito al sodo e se tu maschio non sei come devi essere...via?? Queste vent'enni che non sognano certo il principe azzurro, che non vedono nel matrimonio il loro sogno da realizzare??? 

Comincia con capire questo.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non è che forse...esistano un po' troppe vent'enni a sto mondo, che perdono la testa per i mariti quarant'enni???
> Non è per caso che le quarantacinquenni si vedano spiazzate da queste vent'enni? Che non sono affatto stupide? Ma consapevoli? Moderne, emancipate, che non credono a 4 lusinghe? Che non si lasciano comprare da 4 paroline dolci, ma vadono subito al sodo e se tu maschio non sei come devi essere...via?? Queste vent'enni che non sognano certo il principe azzurro, che non vedono nel matrimonio il loro sogno da realizzare???
> 
> Comincia con capire questo.


Hai scritto una cosa veramente contradditoria... perdere la testa per mariti 40enni e non essere stupide!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai scritto una cosa veramente contradditoria... perdere la testa per mariti 40enni e non essere stupide!


E stupide perchè? Io le trovo veramente determinate a ottenere ciò che vogliono e con qualsiasi mezzo. In barba a tutto e a tutti. Comunque sia chiarisco sta faccenda della nipote, che non mi va tanto di essere preso per il culo da voi:
1) Quella serata servì per togliersi dall'impaccio uno psicopatico di ragazzo che avanzava ogni tipo di assurda pretesa, figuriamoci, non doveva uscire con le amiche, vedere altri, non andare all'università...ecc..ecc..ecc..

2) Mollò il tipo e grazie anche alle mie insistenze presso i genitori ignoranti che non capiscono un cazzo della vita, si è iscritta a giurisprudenza ( che o studi quando è ora...o il treno passa e sei out)

3) Fatalità ora ha un ragazzo di dieci anni più grande di lei, libero professionista che la incoraggia in tutti i modi...e ride divertito di quella famosa bischerata.

Tutte le altre storie sono solo calunnie stile comare di paese, che vedono il male, anche dove non c'è. Sapete no, quelle donne che vedono un uomo e una donna a bere un caffè insieme, e subito li trasformano in amanti lussuriosi...no vero? Non esistono queste sante figure...no...

A me fa un piacere enorme, che la nipote si confidi con me, vedendo in me...quello più evoluto...rispetto alla grettezza e ignoranza dei suoi genitori. Pensiamo anche a queste giovani donne che vogliono avere una vita migliore di quella proposta ( imposta) dai genitori, che anzichè pensare alla realizzazione dei figli, pensano solo a ingrassare il loro ventre e il loro portafogli.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai scritto una cosa veramente contradditoria... perdere la testa per mariti 40enni e non essere stupide!


Rileggendomi hai ragione: queste 20enni che fanno perdere la testa a mariti 40enni!!! Hai ragione lettri...mi ero espresso malissimo...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai scritto una cosa veramente contradditoria... perdere la testa per mariti 40enni e non essere stupide!


 Sarebbero stupide se se li sposassero... ma loro vogliono solo trombarseli... poi li rimandano dalle mogli


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sarebbero stupide se se li sposassero... ma loro vogliono solo trombarseli... poi li rimandano dalle mogli


Esatto!!! E non gliene può fregar di meno...
Sigh...non avrei mai pensato che dopo i 40...sarei stato così attratto dai corpi delle ventenni...cazzo sono splendidi...

Ok...si..ok...una donna non è solo tette e culo...ok...dentro vibra anche un cuore...ok...


----------



## Old megliosola (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Esatto!!! E non gliene può fregar di meno...
> Sigh...non avrei mai pensato che dopo i 40...sarei stato così attratto dai corpi delle ventenni...cazzo sono splendidi...
> 
> Ok...si..ok...una donna non è solo tette e culo...ok...dentro vibra anche un cuore...ok...


fossi in te starei attento...ti stai mettendo su una brutta china


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> fossi in te starei attento...ti stai mettendo su una brutta china


Minacci???


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> So che mi fulminerete per quanto sto per scrivere!
> Senza di lui mi annoio! Non sono pentita di aver chiuso anzi! eppure mi manca il brivido di quei momenti proibiti, il suo modo (fasullo) di farmi sentire sexy, l'eccitazione degli incontri clandestini e dei momenti rubati!
> Forse è per questo che si diventa traditori seriali, il tradimento, come tutte le droghe, crea emozioni sintetiche dalle quali si finisce per essere dipendenti?


 
Oh questa me la era persa!!!!
Ti manca il brivido...
Potresti licenziarti e vedere l'effetto che fa a stare senza lavoro.
Secondo me, provi un brivido blu.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Esatto!!! E non gliene può fregar di meno...
> Sigh*...non avrei mai pensato che dopo i 40...sarei stato così attratto dai corpi delle ventenni*...cazzo sono splendidi...
> 
> Ok...si..ok...una donna non è solo tette e culo...ok...dentro vibra anche un cuore...ok...


 Io lo ero anche a quindici... perchè non dovrebbero attrarmi anche ora?


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io lo ero anche a quindici... perchè non dovrebbero attrarmi anche ora?


D'altronde è ciò che pensa Berlusconi


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> D'altronde è ciò che pensa Berlusconi


 Beh lui ne ha 72... potrebbe scalare in proporzione e pensare almeno alle quarantenni


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh lui ne ha 72... potrebbe scalare in proporzione e pensare almeno alle quarantenni


Tzè...vuole pure lui il brivido...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

*pari opportunità...*



Iris2 ha detto:


> Tzè...vuole pure lui il brivido...


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

Fare la ministra non le ha giovato.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Fare la ministra non le ha giovato.


 A lei no, al boss probabilmente si.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sarebbero stupide se se li sposassero... ma *loro vogliono solo trombarseli*... poi li rimandano dalle mogli


Sono casi rari... ma rari veramente!


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono casi rari... ma rari veramente!


 Saranno rari non ne dubito... ma ne ho conosciute diverse. Solo che da fedele, non ne approfittavo...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Saranno rari non ne dubito... ma ne ho conosciute diverse. Solo che da fedele, non ne approfittavo...


Multimodi lo sai che non crederei mai a una 20enne che ti dice che ti vuole trombare e basta?

Ostentano una sicurezza che non hanno e finiscono irrimediabilmente nei casini


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Multimodi lo sai che non crederei mai a una 20enne che ti dice che ti vuole trombare e basta?
> 
> Ostentano una sicurezza che non hanno e finiscono irrimediabilmente nei casini


lo fanno anche le 40 enni figuriamoci le 20enni !


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Multimodi lo sai che non crederei mai a una 20enne che ti dice che ti vuole trombare e basta*?
> 
> Ostentano una sicurezza che non hanno e finiscono irrimediabilmente nei casini


 Boh, avrà avuto altri piani....


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Boh, avrà avuto altri piani....


Non hai visto attrazione fatale?


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non hai visto attrazione fatale?


 L'ho visto da poco... se ne parlava spesso qui sopra, me ne son fatto un dovere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Che poi ne avevo visto un pezzo tempo fa in tv ma non sapevo fosse quel film.
Io avrei liquidato la pazza...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ho visto da poco... se ne parlava spesso qui sopra, me ne son fatto un dovere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era iniziata come una trombata e via... pensaci bene


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era iniziata come una trombata e via... pensaci bene
















non mi spaventare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però davvero... al posto di Douglas, una volta realizzato quanto era folle, l'avrei eliminata. Fai finta di starci, e dopo qualche settimana di fiori e cuoricini le dai appuntamento in un bel capanno isolato in campagna, per un week end romantico...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non mi spaventare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai incontriamoci, sara'una trombata e via


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai incontriamoci, sara'una trombata e via


 Poi affitterò un capanno isolato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Però non vale, ormai conosci i miei piani...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Poi affitterò un capanno isolato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma anche tu i miei...Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche tu i miei...Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Black Mamba (11 Agosto 2009)

libertà di scelta ha detto:


> Questo assolutamente sì! Ma non posso fare a meno di chiedermi se ho qualcosa che non va?!? Sono stata una moglie fedele per 20 anni. Mai un pensiero "indegno", mai una tentazione!


*Miiiii peccatrice sei!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Il tuo problema? Consideri indegna la passione, la lussuria, insomma la botta di vita.*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non mi spaventare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Con la gente che frequenta il forum qualcuno potrebbe prenderlo per un suggerimento.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Multimodi lo sai che non crederei mai a una 20enne che ti dice che ti vuole trombare e basta?
> 
> Ostentano una sicurezza che non hanno e finiscono irrimediabilmente nei casini


Certo se fai il rapporto con le ventenni di quando magari avevi tu vent'anni. 

Le vent'enni di oggi...sono molto diverse dalle vent'enni di oggi...molto.
Sono di un cinismo micidiale. Le ammiro molto.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con la gente che frequenta il forum qualcuno potrebbe prenderlo per un suggerimento.


Problemi loro. Non mi censurerò mai, anche se esistono gli idioti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo se fai il rapporto con le ventenni di quando magari avevi tu vent'anni.
> 
> Le vent'enni di oggi...sono molto diverse dalle vent'enni di oggi...molto.
> Sono di un cinismo micidiale. Le ammiro molto.


Ma piantala!
Sei tu di una stupidità micidiale!



Va bene spararne di tutte e di più anche in aperta contraddizione, ma stai passando il limite non dico della credibilità, ma della capacità di sopportazione.
Bevi di meno.
E se non bevi ..preoccupati.


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

Le vent'enni di oggi...sono molto diverse dalle vent'enni di oggi...molto.

Davvero?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma piantala!
> Sei tu di una stupidità micidiale!


Sicura??? Ti ho forse dato della stupida io? 
Ti sembra di usare un'espressione da utente integerrima casta e pura?
Lo so, non generalizzo, ci sono vent'enni e vent'enni. Qualche suora inibita ancora esiste.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo se fai il rapporto con le ventenni di quando magari avevi tu vent'anni.
> 
> Le vent'enni di oggi...sono molto diverse dalle vent'enni di oggi...molto.
> *Sono di un cinismo micidiale*. Le ammiro molto.


Generalizzazione insulsa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sicura??? Ti ho forse dato della stupida io?
> Ti sembra di usare un'espressione da utente integerrima casta e pura?
> Lo so, non generalizzo, ci sono vent'enni e vent'enni. Qualche suora inibita ancora esiste.


 Dai che hai capito.


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

Quella di Persa era mera constatazione. Non te ne avere a male.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Le vent'enni di oggi...sono molto diverse dalle vent'enni di oggi...molto.
> 
> Davvero?


Mi scusi della defaiance...la vecchiaia gioca brutti scherzi...
Errata corrige:
le vent'enni di oggi sono molto diverse dalle vent'enni di 20 anni fa.


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dai che hai capito.


Non sopravvalutarlo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Quella di Persa era mera constatazione. Non te ne avere a male.


mi sono riletto e ho corretto...riconosco Iris...che tu hai un atteggiamento più collaborativo...ti devo una birra!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> mi sono riletto e ho corretto...riconosco Iris...che tu hai un atteggiamento più collaborativo...ti devo una birra!!!


Come se avessi accettato.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Generalizzazione insulsa.


Va bene. Allora secondo te come sono le giovani donne di oggi?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Come se avessi accettato.


Dai non essere timida...vedo che hai la faccia: " Se mi tocchi mi arrabbio!"...non stavo provolando. Sono innocuo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Lord sei tu quello della foto nell'avatar, vero?


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lord sei tu quello della foto nell'avatar, vero?


io non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederlo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> io non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederlo.


Quello che scrive corrisponde all'espressione che vedo.
Non ho dubbi.


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quello che scrive corrisponde all'espressione che vedo.
> Non ho dubbi.


Neanche io,ma non è carino dirglielo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lord sei tu quello della foto nell'avatar, vero?


 E tu?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lord sei tu quello della foto nell'avatar, vero?


Ho già ampiamente risposto a questa questione, e tu sei quella lì...smettila di guardarmi così...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> io non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederlo.


Che bel seno che hai Iris!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Neanche io,ma non è carino dirglielo.




zitte!

vipere!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo se fai il rapporto con le ventenni di quando magari avevi tu vent'anni.
> 
> Le vent'enni di oggi...sono molto diverse dalle vent'enni di oggi...molto.
> Sono di un cinismo micidiale. Le ammiro molto.













No dai ritenta e sarai piu' fortunato!


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Che bel seno che hai Iris!!!


Cambia pusher.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

Ma la più bella del forum...per me è Emma!!!! emma dove sei mi manchi


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sarebbero stupide se se li sposassero... ma loro vogliono solo trombarseli... poi li rimandano dalle mogli




meno male che lo hai detto tu che sei un uomo...io lo volevo scrivere ma pareva brutto


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma la più bella del forum...per me è Emma!!!! emma dove sei mi manchi


Io ancora non ho capito perchè nessuna vuole farsi vedere da me... ho visto solo la splendida Verena e la desaparecidos Streghetta.... Donne, fatevi giudicare da un vero intenditore!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io ancora non ho capito perchè nessuna vuole farsi vedere da me... ho visto solo la splendida Verena e la desaparecidos Streghetta.... Donne, fatevi giudicare da un vero intenditore!



siamo qui che non aspettiamo che questo.


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> siamo qui che non aspettiamo che questo.



E ci mancherebbe altro!


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> meno male che lo hai detto tu che sei un uomo...io lo volevo scrivere ma pareva brutto


 Che poi a me piacciono le coetanee... e poi la vitalità di una ventenne potrebbe iniziare ad essere troppo difficile da accontentare.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi a me piacciono le coetanee... e poi la *vitalità di una ventenne potrebbe iniziare ad essere troppo difficile da accontentare*.


Niente tra noi e' finita!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi a me piacciono le coetanee... e poi la vitalità di una ventenne potrebbe iniziare ad essere troppo difficile da accontentare.


tutto è relativo come sai...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu?


Magari, adoro il suo stile!


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

*che esigente...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Niente tra noi e' finita!


ma poi vedi di non abbassarti l'età


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tutto è relativo come sai...


 Appunto... vuoi mettere l'affascinante maturità dei quarant'anni?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma poi vedi di non abbassarti l'età


Se non reggi una ventenne  non reggerai mai una trentenne!


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non reggi una ventenne non reggerai mai una trentenne!


 si vabbè  

	
	
		
		
	


	




guarda che è scientifico... il metabolismo rallenta dai vent'anni in poi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




O mi vorresti far credere che si è più vitali a trenta che a venti?


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io ancora non ho capito perchè nessuna vuole farsi vedere da me... ho visto solo la splendida Verena e la desaparecidos Streghetta.... Donne, fatevi giudicare da un vero intenditore!


ma  abbiamo messo le foto in un topic di asu ! non sei attento , intenditore


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma  abbiamo messo le foto in un topic di asu ! non sei attento , intenditore


Mi stai prendendo in giro vero? Ma era quello degli animali? Dai, dove lo trovo?


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi stai prendendo in giro vero? Ma era quello degli animali? Dai, dove lo trovo?


no sono seria . non ricordo quale fosse la discussione , ma tanto le abbiamo postate ed eliminate quasi tutte


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si vabbè
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il metabolismo rallenta ma non ha niente a che vedere col sesso... se e'di questo che stiamo parlando.


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> no sono seria . non ricordo quale fosse la discussione , ma tanto le abbiamo postate ed eliminate quasi tutte



Vi odio, io lo avrò chiesto cento volte di pubblicare anche solo per un pò le nostre foto... e sono stato preso per un maniaco. Uffa, voglio vedervi in faccia!!!


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il metabolismo rallenta ma non ha niente a che vedere col sesso... se e'di questo che stiamo parlando.



Comunque anche dal punto di vista sessuale, una trentenne è cento volte meglio di una ventenne secondo me.... anzi, l'età migliore sono i 27 anni, è stato scientificamente dimostrato.


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Vi odio, io lo avrò chiesto cento volte di pubblicare anche solo per un pò le nostre foto... e sono stato preso per un maniaco. Uffa, voglio vedervi in faccia!!!


non sei stato assiduo nella frequentazione


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non sei stato assiduo nella frequentazione



Ragazzi, ho anche un lavoro!


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi, ho anche un lavoro!


non è una buona giustificazione sai ?


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non è una buona giustificazione sai ?


Dai il buon esempio, perdonami: mandami la tua!


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Dai il buon esempio, perdonami: mandami la tua!


è arrivato "me-ne-vado"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Dai il buon esempio, perdonami: mandami la tua!


 E non hai dea di che schianto siano ste ragazze!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Ciao ...attimo fuggente...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao ...attimo fuggente...




















  bella lei!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bella lei!!!


 Per me Kid non l'ha vista ...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me Kid non l'ha vista ...


io si e ti trovo veramente interessante oltre che carinissima!!


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me Kid non l'ha vista ...


neanche io , però mi ricordo bene di te e poi mi sei apparsa nelle persone che potrei conoscere di fb e ti ho riconosciuta


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me Kid non l'ha vista ...


State facendo tutto voi... non capisco un cavolo, andate a quel paese!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> neanche io , però mi ricordo bene di te e poi mi sei apparsa nelle persone che potrei conoscere di fb e ti ho riconosciuta


 E non mi hai chiesto amicizia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> State facendo tutto voi... non capisco un cavolo, andate a quel paese!


 Ho postato la mia foto... per te...


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho postato la mia foto... per te...



Immaginavo... cattive, davvero!


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il metabolismo rallenta ma non ha niente a che vedere col sesso... se e'di questo che stiamo parlando.


anche ma non solo... parlavod ella vitalità in generale. Ma quando si stanca una ventenne? Io vedo che già a trent'anni si rallenta...


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E non mi hai chiesto amicizia?


no , ma in realtà non l'ho mai chiesta a nessuno , non voglio essere invadente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  rimedio , tanto ti trovo nelle amicizie di adm


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Immaginavo... cattive, davvero!


ma la tua dov'è ?


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma la tua dov'è ?


Se ti interessa davvero, te la mando via mail, non la pubblico sul forum. Senza problemi.


----------



## Old sperella (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Se ti interessa davvero, te la mando via mail, non la pubblico sul forum. Senza problemi.


come ? non la pubblichi qui e chiedi agli altri di farlo ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




vai di pm


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> come ? non la pubblichi qui e chiedi agli altri di farlo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io intendevo via pm... te la mando allora...


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io intendevo via pm... te la mando allora...



Grazie grazie mille tesora! Sei stata davvero gentile e simpatica!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io ancora non ho capito perchè nessuna vuole farsi vedere da me... ho visto solo la splendida Verena e la desaparecidos Streghetta.... Donne, fatevi giudicare da un vero intenditore!


A scanso di equivoci...io parlo dell'avatar...cavoli...


----------



## Kid (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> A scanso di equivoci...io parlo dell'avatar...cavoli...



Nah... gli avatar non mi interessano, soprattutto quelli simpatici.


----------



## Old megliosola (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Minacci???


macchè..è che ti immagino 60enne a palpare le 15enni sugli autobus


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

persichella com'è kid?
papabile?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> persichella com'è kid?
> papabile?


 Che ne so?
Non l'ha mica mandata a me la foto...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

ciao pupi. mi girano le palle. devo partire e piuttosto farlo farei di tutto.


sono isterica.

devo raggiungere mia madre nel luogo natio..al sud...con mia sorella che..attaccherei  al muretto...

me devo fare una pera di valium.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao pupi. mi girano le palle. devo partire e piuttosto farlo farei di tutto.
> 
> 
> sono isterica.
> ...


vuoi il mio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao pupi. mi girano le palle. devo partire e piuttosto farlo farei di tutto.
> 
> 
> sono isterica.
> ...


Se proprio non puoi non andare ...sappi che ti capisco profondamente.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

*Bruco*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> vuoi il mio?


di boccetta di pera?

No, ti voglio bene e non ti lascio senza.

me ne servono litri


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se proprio non puoi non andare ...sappi che ti capisco profondamente.


Grazie persa. anche una frase del genere mi rincuora.

solo questioni familiari .

è una vita che le subisco. NON LE REGGO PIU. 

mia madre è una donna che è votata alla santità, e vado per lei, ha solo me come puno di riferimento ora, di mia sorella NOn ci si puo' fidare nemmeno per fare un caffè.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Grazie persa. anche una frase del genere mi rincuora.
> 
> solo questioni familiari .
> 
> ...


Sai che ti capisco.
Non ci si può aspettare però che, in nome della famiglia, si debba subire di tutto.
Non subire. Potresti sentirti dire un giorno: "...ma perché non me l'hai detto?"


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

...e rimanere meno di quanto avevi concordato?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai che ti capisco.
> Non ci si può aspettare però che, in nome della famiglia, si debba subire di tutto.
> Non subire. Potresti sentirti dire un giorno: "...ma perché non me l'hai detto?"


non posso non andare, era il paese anche di mio padre.

e tutti gli anni era tradizione trascorre il 15 agosto insieme.


tra l'altro mio figlio che compie anchegli anni nello stesso giorno è con suo padre al mare dai nonni paterni 

	
	
		
		
	


	





miiiii se mi girano...

vabbè...le pere e via andare.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...e rimanere meno di quanto avevi concordato?


non ho nemmeno concordato. ma non staro' tanto.una settimana al massimo, senno' mi sparo bruco.

tu sei di roma..eur per caso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ho nemmeno concordato. ma non staro' tanto.una settimana al massimo, senno' mi sparo bruco.
> 
> tu sei di roma..eur per caso?


 Dai una settimana ce la puoi fare!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ho nemmeno concordato. ma non staro' tanto.una settimana al massimo, senno' mi sparo bruco.
> 
> tu sei di roma..eur per caso?


S.Pietro... ma non vivo più a Roma...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dai una settimana ce la puoi fare!


grazie persa. devo fare la buonina con sorema. ce la faro'. se ce la fa mia madre ce la devo fare anche io . 

se scompaio da qui pensatemi nello paisielllo irpino. tra la calura e le pie donne pettegole e cagacazzi dellu paese.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> S.Pietro... ma non vivo più a Roma...


ho letto che ti sei trasferita in toscana per ammore...

pero' pensa...se ti incazzi c'è sempre Fiesole che ti accoglie..

o un quasiasi angolo verde...

o no?

ti manca la capitale?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Micio tu subisci troppo. 

Piu' che un valium ti consiglierei  d'incazzarti una volta per tutte


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micio tu subisci troppo.
> 
> Piu' che un valium ti consiglierei  d'incazzarti una volta per tutte




Ho subito lettri.hai ragione.tanta.

ora col coinquilino non piu'. le cose sono finalmente trasparentissime e sono molto serena da quel punto di vista.

con mia madre non posso fare a meno...come si fa.lei si affida molto a me.moltissimo.

nemmeno tu molleresti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ho subito lettri.hai ragione.tanta.
> 
> ora col coinquilino non piu'. le cose sono finalmente trasparentissime e sono molto serena da quel punto di vista.
> 
> ...


 Ci sono situazioni molto difficili.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni molto difficili.


in cui non si puo' fare a meno di abbozzare, perchè tag'liare di netto non farebbe che aggravvare il peso, che in questo caso è di mia madre, proprio per il suo bene e quello di tutte e tre  ( maman, sorema, ed io ).
del resto mio padre non c'è piu..e certe cose  si dovranno pure affrontare. si affrontano una volta per tutte, e questa sarà l'occasione, e punto.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ho subito lettri.hai ragione.tanta.
> 
> ora col coinquilino non piu'. le cose sono finalmente trasparentissime e sono molto serena da quel punto di vista.
> 
> ...


Con la mamma no... poi c'e' l'eta'... ma con la sorella m'incazzerei come una iena!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con la mamma no... poi c'e' l'eta'... ma con la sorella m'incazzerei come una iena!


tu non immagini cosa e come io mi sia incazzata con lei. e come me  tutti.a cosa è servito? a niente.

a 45 anni una donna non la cambi piu.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni molto difficili.


Hai ragione probabilmente non capisco


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu non immagini cosa e come io mi sia incazzata con lei. e come tutti.a cosa è servito? a niente.
> 
> a 45 anni unadonna non la cambi piu.


Cambiare e' un parolone anche per una ventenne.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti manca la capitale?


Ovviamente. Ora sto in un paesino.
E neanche posso andarmene perchè si sono trasferiti qui pure i miei genitori (lo str**** già aveva l'amante... ma non lo sapevo ancora con certezza... sospettavo).
Ora siamo tutti qui. E poi con l'affido congiunto non credo che potrei tanto facilmente tornare a Roma...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potresti provare alternative:
> 
> 
> *[*]parapendio
> ...






















povereaanoi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  che saggezza che recuperiamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









bestie, i miei omaggi.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ovviamente. Ora sto in un paesino.
> E neanche posso andarmene perchè si sono trasferiti qui pure i miei genitori (lo str**** già aveva l'amante... ma non lo sapevo ancora con certezza... sospettavo).
> Ora siamo tutti qui. E poi con l'affido congiunto non credo che potrei tanto facilmente tornare a Roma...


pure i genitori...

hai la mia solidarietà Bruco


----------

